# matutuyo na kaagad



## turkjey5

Does this mean "I just put the clothes out in the sun and they dried immediately"? The future with matutuyo confuses me. 
Thanks!!

Nakakatuwa. Kabibilad-bilad ko lang damit ay matutuyo na kaagad.


----------



## Inglip

Yes, thats what it means. 

I asked 4 pure tagalog friends and they all said the same as your translation, and that 'matutuyo' is wrong. So maybe you got it from some unreliable source?


----------



## DotterKat

The Tagalog text is incorrect and this has made your translation likewise erroneous.

You are confused because of the lack of tense agreement, particulary with:

 1)the combination of the past perfect tense *kabibilad-bilad* (.._.had just laid_ the clothes in the sun... OR ..._had just hung_ the clothes to dry) with the future tense *mututuyo* (_will dry_) and 
2)the use of the adverb of time *na* (_already_) in conjunction with the future tense matutuyo (will dry). Recall that the adverb of time _na_ implies a terminated action, as it does with the English equivalent_ already_. Therefore, how can something dry in the future and yet already be dry in the present time?

Your text can be corrected for tense congruency in these ways:

1)The correct form of the past perfect tense (an act had just been finished before something else happened in the past, or two events happened in the past, one before the other):
Nakakatuwa. Kabibilad-bilad ko lang ang damit at* natuyo* na ito kaagad. 
How delightful! I had just laid out the dress/clothing in the sun and it *has already dried*.

2)Present perfect + present progressive:

Nakakatuwa. Kabibilad-bilad ko lang ang damit at *natutuyo* na ito kaagad.
How delightful! I have just laid out the dress in the sun and it is now *drying*.
Note that kabibilad-bilad can shift from past perfect to present perfect, depending on the context.

3)If you really want to use the past perfect with the future tense, you can combine two independent clauses with various conjuctions. There will be numerous possibilities for this:

Nakakatuwa. _Kabibilad-bilad_ ko lang ang damit, (*pero*/*at*) sigurado ako na _matutuyo_ ito kaagad.
How delightful! I have just laid out the dress to dry, (*but*/*and*) I'm sure it (will dry soon / will be drying soon / will soon be dry).

Finally, if you want to use *ay* as an inversion marker (subject-predicate instead of predicate-subject):

Ang damit na kabibilad-bilad ko lang ay matutuyo kaagad.
The dress that I have just laid out in the sun will be dry soon.


----------



## turkjey5

ok, thanks for the detailed answer. It came from a text which I've come to doubt the reliability of.


----------



## mataripis

turkjey5 said:


> Does this mean "I just put the clothes out in the sun and they dried immediately"? The future with matutuyo confuses me.
> Thanks!!
> 
> Nakakatuwa. Kabibilad-bilad ko lang damit ay matutuyo na kaagad.


Here is my Tagalog translation. If there are rules in Filipino that confuse other people try to analyze the grammars of native Tagalog speakers. It may help them to undesrtand the irregulaties in many Tagalog sentences.       _Sinampay ko ang mga damit sa bilaran at natuyo silang agad!_

Sampayan= Bilaran. I need the verb so I made the expression "sinampay"  as verb in the sentence. Sinampay= hang/ Sampayan= Hanger.


----------



## biankita

turkjey5 said:


> Does this mean "I just put the clothes out in the sun and they dried immediately"? The future with matutuyo confuses me.
> Thanks!!
> 
> Nakakatuwa. Kabibilad-bilad ko lang damit ay matutuyo na kaagad.



While 



turkjey5 said:


> "I just put the clothes out in the sun and they dried immediately"?"



and 



turkjey5 said:


> Nakakatuwa. Kabibilad-bilad ko lang damit ay matutuyo na kaagad.



basically mean the same thing, they are placed in a different context. 

The English sentence expresses a statement of fact. The Tagalog sentence expresses excitement or happiness, mostly because of the addition of the word "Nakakatuwa." It's like adding an "Oh joy!" or "Wow!" on top of "I just put the clothes out in the sun and they dried immediately."

"Kakabilad" and "Kakabilad-bilad" means the same thing, but the usage varies. If you are saying the sentence as a matter of fact or just a simple statement, it is ideal to use "kakabilad". While "Kakabilad-bilad" can be used in the same context, most Filipino native speakers use it to when they are stressing the fact or are being expressive about it. By expressive, I mean it's like saying "I just put it out! It dried up right away!" (kakabilad-bilad) is like saying "He just left! Didn't you see him?" as opposed to saying "I just put it out and it dried up right away" is like saying "He just left, didn't you see him?"  I hope that comparison wasn't too confusing, but it generally has something to do with the kind of statement you want to say.

Although, the usage of "matutuyo" is used wrongly. "Kakabilad-bilad" indicates that you have done the task. "Matutuyo" means that it will happen in the future. Using "...they dried immediately." indicates also something in the past tense as well, but "matutuyo" is something that will still happen in the future. 

So, if you say it in past tense, you should use "*Kabibilad-bilad* ko lang damit sa araw, *natuyo* na kaagad." Quite literally, "I just put the clothes out in the sun and they dried immediately."

or if you are going to use it in the future tense, you should say, "_*Ibibilad*_ ko and damit sa araw, para _*matutuyo*_ na kaagad." Quite literally, "I will put the clothes out in the sun, so they will dry immediately." I added the "para/so" because it will make more sense as a prediction of the result of hanging up clothes out to dry in the sun.

I hope that wasn't too confusing.


----------

